

Memcomputing NP-complete problems in polynomial time using polynomial resources - efm
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/1/6/e1500031.full

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion from another source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8652475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8652475)
(87 points, 237 days ago, 64 comments)

I'll copy a part of the first comment:

> _The idea that having variables which can take on an infinite range of real-
> valued values fascinates some people. But you can 't, not really. Resolution
> is limited by noise. Noise is inescapable, since electrons are discrete.
> Infinite resolution is impossible in a granular universe. Real numbers are a
> convenient fiction which cannot be realized in hardware. ("God created the
> integers; all else is the work of man." \- Kronecker)_

